# ProGuard - brauche Hilfe



## M_Kay (9. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne ProGuard über mein Jar drüberlaufen lassen, doch vorher noch eine Frage:
Ich habe hier gelesen, dass man ohne Debug-Informationen kompilieren soll. Wie mache ich das unter Eclipse?

So, nun zu meinem ProGuard Problem:
Ich starte die Gui-Version von ProGuard und belasse jede Standardeinstellung, füge also nur mein Jar und den Output hinzu.
Wenn ich nun auf den Process-Button klicke kommt folgende Ausgabe:


> ...
> Warning: javax.swing.JFrame: can't find superclass or interface javax.swing.TransferHandler$HasGetTransferHandler
> Warning: javax.swing.JDialog: can't find superclass or interface javax.swing.TransferHandler$HasGetTransferHandler
> Warning: javax.swing.JComponent: can't find superclass or interface javax.swing.TransferHandler$HasGetTransferHandler
> ...



Und das Programm sagt mir, dass ich die Warnungen beheben soll.
Wie bekomme ich die Warnings weg? 

Gruss
M_Kay


----------

